# MNPCTech Case Mod Ruler and Molex/ATX pin removers



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bill Owen of MNPCTech has made a new tool for modders, and a VERY useful one it is!

Ruler includes graduations in inches/centimeters, marks for fan sizes, HDD/SSD/5.25" bay hole templates, Bulgin/Lamptron switch templates, barb/fitting templates for watercooling, a conversion chart, material thickness gauges (mine is missing metric, the new ones have it), and a threadplate for all the common PC screws. Heck this thing would be useful for ANYONE that ever works on cases, even just for maintenance.

I also received a pair of pin removal tools for Molex and ATX pins. Most of these tools I have seen and used are cheap and break. These won't, and they are large enough to be comfortable in the largest hands.

Pics:

















I took the calipers to the graduations, I think the pic speaks for itself:









The ruler and pin tools are available at: MNCPTech
Ruler costs $29.99+S&H, and the pin tools are $6.99 each+S&H

Not posting this as an ad, but because these are very useful custom tools, and are made to last. I like good tools.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Besides, Bill Owen is a good guy, I always read his case mod worklogs at HWC, works of art they are.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> Besides, Bill Owen is a good guy, I always read his case mod worklogs at HWC, works of art they are.


+1

I try and be an active member over at ModBrothers, Bill is as cool as he is creative!


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Love the mnpctech mods.....top shelf in the mod world. I can sit there all day on you tube and watch that guy cut up cases. By the way I have that keyboard....awesome for gaming.

Jones


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree, I love the macro buttons on the left side....Much more than my g19


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

shotgn said:


> I agree, I love the macro buttons on the left side....Much more than my g19


Come play with me on BFBC2...gamertag is Acuta73 (real original, I know), I usually play on [FWE] Clan server or Noobs in Dallas 2 (others as well, but send me a friend invite...)


----------

